# mailbox unavailable error message



## choywg (May 29, 2008)

This user receive this error from a particular email. Her email account is definitely working and she can receive majority of her emails. 

Please advise, thanks and regards,


*The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
<[email protected]>
(reason: 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable)

----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mail.jaygee.com.sg.:

Final-Recipient: RFC822; [email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 5.2.0
Remote-MTA: DNS; mail.jaygee.com.sg
Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
Last-Attempt-Date: Tue, 20 May 2008 09:43:27 +0800 (SGT)
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from kbsmtao1.starhub.net.sg (kbsmtao1.starhub.net.sg [203.116.2.164])
by kbspmxp1.starhub.net.sg (8.13.7+Sun/8.13.7) with ESMTP id m4K1hQi3013774
for <[email protected]>; Tue, 20 May 2008 09:43:26 +0800 (SGT)
Received: from [192.168.1.103] ([202.156.99.230]) by kbsmtao1.starhub.net.sg
(Sun Java System Messaging Server 6.2-9.07 (built Oct 18 2007))
with ESMTPP id <[email protected]> 
*


----------



## rrondez (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi,

I'm from Philippines but using singapore server also with ".com.sg" but having difficulty
in sending and receiving mails also. I'm using PLDT previously and change to Sun internet.
I'm using microsoft outlook 2007. During first month of using mentioned isp's, my email is working normally but as time goes by, becoming intermittent in sending & receiving and getting worst, until i cannot send anymore.

Please help me on this big email problem. Here is the error when i send test mail to myself:

Your message did not reach some or all of the intended recipients.

Subject:	test
Sent:	6/27/2009 11:12 AM

The following recipient(s) cannot be reached:

'Ronaldo R' on 6/27/2009 11:12 AM
550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable


----------

